

New York City's future that never was - ibejoeb
http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2011/01/30/nyregion/30future-ss.html

======
jacques_chester
I love retro-futurism. Those giant buildings, those bustling metropolises, so
often monuments to art deco architecture.

